# Java Jump and Run Map zu groß



## Eichelhäer (29. Nov 2015)

Hallo,

ich bastel gerade einen Megaman-Klon ( das erste für NES ). Ich hab jetzt aber das Problem, dass ich zwar ein "wunderschönes" Level habe, welches ich mit dem Tile-Studio erstellt habe und mir dann die Map als .txt Datei rausgab, allerdings, wenn ich das aus Zahlen bestehende Level in ein int Array kopiere und mir im JFrame ausgeben lassen will, kann ich das nicht, weil eclipse einen Fehler im Konstruktor meiner Level-Klasse wirft, wortlaut:

The code of constructor Level() is exceeding the 65535 bytes limit.

Meine Frage ist nun kann man das Programm dennoch zum Laufen bringen, oder braucht man sowas wie einen FileReader, um direkt aus der .txt-Datei zu lesen, damit es funzt.

Wäre für Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß Eichehaer


----------



## Thallius (29. Nov 2015)

Du solltest das Level nicht im Konstruktor erstellen sondern eine eigene Methode loadLevel() in die Level Klasse bauen. Diese kann dann auch beliebig groß werden.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Eichelhäer (29. Nov 2015)

und wo dann die loadLevel() Methode aufrufen????


----------



## Eichelhäer (29. Nov 2015)

Nochmal:

das int Array level hat zu viele Einträge nämlich:20748


----------



## Tobse (29. Nov 2015)

Hä??

Wie hängt denn "zu viele Einträge im int-Array" mit "The code of constructor Level() is exceeding the 65535 bytes limit." zusammen?

Übrigens: 20748 Einträge in einem Java-Array sind weit entfernt vom Limit.


----------



## InfectedBytes (29. Nov 2015)

wie sieht denn deine Level Klasse aus?


----------



## Eichelhäer (29. Nov 2015)

ok ich hab mich geirrt. Hast natürlich recht....

Das Problem ist dass ich ein int Array habe etwa so:

int [] level = {1,1,1,1,1,......1};

Und in diesen geschweiften Klamern stehen 20748 Einträge also verschiedene Zahlen zwischen 0 und 360 eine Map halt...

Das Programm lässt sich aber nicht starten wegen des Fehlers.


----------



## Thallius (29. Nov 2015)

Sowas schreibt man ja auch nicht in den Quellcode sondern liest es während der Laufzeit ein....


----------



## Eichelhäer (29. Nov 2015)

Also wenn ich dich richtig verstehe liest man die txt file direkt aus mit nem FileReader?????


----------



## Eichelhäer (29. Nov 2015)

Ein Beispiel wäre dafür nicht schlecht.

Danke.


----------



## Eichelhäer (29. Nov 2015)

a


----------



## Thallius (29. Nov 2015)

B


----------



## Eichelhäer (29. Nov 2015)

Also nochmal auf den Punkt gebracht:

Ich möchte 20748 Zahlen aus einer .txt File, die durch Kommas voneinander getrennt sind, zur Laufzeit einlesen und in einem eindimensionalen int Array speichern. Das ist alles.

Wobei ich dabei vermute, dass mich das sehr viel Performance kosten wird, sprich das Game ruckelt oder schlimmeres.

Ich bräuchte also bidde nur ein Beispiel wie ich die Zahlen korrekt einlese und in einem int Array speichere.

Gruß Eichelhaer


----------



## Thallius (29. Nov 2015)

Sorry aber wenn du das noch nicht einmal kannst, wie willst du dann ein komplettes Spiel programmieren? Das sind absolute Grundlagen und werden in jedem Anfänger Tutorial gezeigt. Also Google doch einfach mal ....


----------



## Eichelhäer (30. Nov 2015)

Ok ,

ich hatte ein sehr sehr dickes Brett vorm Kopf. Wahrscheinlich überarbeitet... .

Das war ein unnötiger Beitrag sorry, es ist natürlich klar wie das funktioniert, ich habs jetzt auch und es funktioniert natürlich auch.

Nochmal sorry für mein Benehmen.

Betrachtet den Thread als geschlossen und gelöst.

Das nächste Mal überlege ich erst und poste dann was ins Forum.


----------

